# Gotti?



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

I was at my local scrap yard and came across an SUV with these wheels on that I thought looked like gotti's. I didn't realize at the time that they would say "Gotti" right on the face and I was in a hurry and didnt check them out... My question is: Is it likely these actually are Gotti's? I do know it is definitely a real multi-piece wheel.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*

that actually doesnt not look like a multi-piece wheel. it looks like an older style american racing wheel. my grandfather currently has them on his corvette. the bolts are fake little stick in things.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*

you looked on the back of the face and saw bolts/nuts going through it?
if so then yea its a multipiece wheel, but if they are Gottis im not too sure. they do look like Gottis though


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (eurobred)*

Yeah its definitely a multi-piece wheel. I looked on the back and the bolts were coming through. All the pictures I saw tell me its a gotti, but it seems like there arent enough bolts compared to other gotti's


_Modified by o20one20o at 5:34 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o20one20o* »_Yeah its definitely a multi-piece wheel. I looked on the back and the bolts were coming through. All the pictures I saw tell me its a gotti, but it seems like there arent enough bolts compared to other gotti's



there are different model Gottis with different amount of bolts.
not all of them have the same number of bolts around the face/lip


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (eurobred)*

I'm going to have to get them I guess.


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*

They are OFF-O wheels. They are a copy of Gotti's. Still look cool polished out. Actually look like Zender Sports.


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (standard125r)*

I went back today and did see the OFF-O marking. Unfortunately I could only find 3 out of 4


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o20one20o* »_I went back today and did see the OFF-O marking. Unfortunately I could only find 3 out of 4

aw thats lame!
could have been a good come up


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Gotti? (eurobred)*

These wheels are actually a Chevrolet Dealer Option. Found that out today. They did uprated wheels back in '89 just like now, and knocked off the coolest wheels of the time period just like now.


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (standard125r)*

If I could have found all 4 I'd still run them on my car


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (standard125r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *standard125r* »_These wheels are actually a Chevrolet Dealer Option. Found that out today. They did uprated wheels back in '89 just like now, and knocked off the coolest wheels of the time period just like now.

Too bad there aren't four...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...49325&


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*

dang only four


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Gotti? (L33t A2)*

its tempting to buy them and then run the 15x7's up front


----------



## standard125r (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Gotti? (o20one20o)*

Dude there are like 5 sets of these in my town. I live in a Delco town, so pretty much anything that was available as an option is fairly plentiful. I saw a full set of Gold ones on a van today. Probably get them for $200 cash in hand. The offset is 0 though, hence the OFF-O on the face.


----------

